# Jersey Wooly coat - bald spot behind ears



## squidpop (Jun 11, 2013)

When I first got a Jersey Wooly it was 8 weeks and had a bald spot behind its ears. I didn't see any fur mites but gave a dose of revolution just in case. It went away so I never knew if it was mites or not. 
Now I've got another new wooly 10 week old and its getting a bald spot behind its ears- is that just because the fur is really fine back there and its the first to molt out or could it be mites?

Also- my older Jersey Wooly molted and 2 months ago- how long does it usually take before the wooly coat grows back again.


----------



## furbrat (Jun 11, 2013)

hi...my lion head mix jersey wooly is 3 years old- and its always had a bald spot behind the ears & also at the nape of the neck even when its not molting, the fur there arent as thick as the rest of the body...i've always wondered if it was normal & asked the breeder who told me that he was like that since he was born- so i guess its a normal thing with jersey wooly buns to have this bald spot.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 11, 2013)

Jersey Woolies tend to go through their first molt at around 8-10 weeks of age, so it's not unusual for them to have a bald spot behind the ears. Sometimes the cottony baby coat of my younger woolies would get tangled back there and I'd clip it before sending them along with their new owners.

Unless the skin seems red, itchy or irritated, it sounds normal to me.

It usually takes about 4-6 weeks for the coat to come back in after the rabbit has molted.


----------



## squidpop (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok thanks that's helpful for me not to worry.


----------

